# Preimplantation genetic testing



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just read this small but interesting article on preimplantation genetic screening.

Food for thought!!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/rtrs/20070704/thl-uk-fertility-screening-acc9995.html

best wishes to all
cb64

/links


----------

